# 28th annual Dakota Sportsman Fishing Tournament



## cwientjes (Mar 9, 2011)

We are having our 28th annual fishing tournament on Lake Poinsett, SD June 8th 2013. if your interested in the tournament please call
Colton 605-520-one474

also attached is a link to our website for the entry form

Thanks!!

http://www.dakotasportsmaninc.com/dsfishingtourny.html


----------

